# Bottles - What ta do!



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2011)

How non-winemakers recycle...

http://webecoist.com/2011/02/28/booze-it-up-13-rad-recycled-bottle-crafts-projects/


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2011)

Talk about *OBSESSIVE!*


----------



## cpfan (Mar 3, 2011)

1. I like the wine bottle shelves. Neat idea.

2. waste of good 22 oz beer bottles (IPA, Stone, etc)

3. some of these are a good use for the screw cap wine bottles that we don't want to refill be cause new caps aren't available.

Steve


----------



## tonyt (Mar 3, 2011)

So how do y'all think they clean all those bottles? Oxi-clean?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 4, 2011)

I like the Beer-elier


----------



## joea132 (Mar 4, 2011)

grapeman said:


> I like the Beer-elier



Yeah that loks like something we should have had in our Frat room!

On a somewhat related subject, one of our engineering majors made a gravity fed alcohol dispensing system that ran tubing from the bottle on top of the cabinet to 4 or 5 different spots in the room with valves at the end. An example of good education gone bad!


----------



## Wiz (Mar 4, 2011)

What do you mean by obsessive, Tom? Looks OKto me.

Mike


----------

